# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Elaborarán primer mapa genético de la alpaca peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Programa para la Innovación, la Ciencia y la Tecnología (FINCyT) de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM), informó que financia el desarrollo de un proyecto para la construcción del primer mapa genético de la alpaca peruana.    
Esta acción se realiza como parte del proyecto de Generación de Núcleos de Alpacas Reproductoras de Alta Productividad, que utiliza métodos basados en la selección asistida con marcadores genéticos de ADN para el mejoramiento genético en los centros reproductores del camélido. 
Mediante esta iniciativa, que se desarrollará en un período de dos años, se trazará la línea de base para la construcción del referido mapa genético.
Según información especializada, se estima que un 90 por ciento de la producción de fibra de alpaca se orienta al mercado internacional, representando en promedio el 1,35 por ciento de las exportaciones totales del Perú y el cinco por ciento de las exportaciones no tradicionales. 
Asimismo, se conoce que sólo el 40% de las alpacas a nivel nacional producen fibra fina (menores de 24,5 micrones), y el resto produce fibra gruesa en rangos que llegan a 35 micrones, mostrándose una tendencia al engrosamiento de la fibra en los últimos años, que conlleva a perjuicios económicos para los productores por el bajo valor comercial. 
A todos estos inconvenientes hay que sumar que Australia y Nueva Zelanda incluyen en sus planes el aumento sustancial de sus poblaciones de alpacas y mejoramiento genético de la fibra. 
Sin embargo, la crisis internacional ha llevado a que la fibra de alpaca se venda a cuatro nuevos soles (1,25 dólares) por libra, a diferencia del año pasado que se pagó entre 12 (3,75 dólares) y 14 soles (4,37 dólares). El proyecto busca que los alpaqueros puedan ofrecer una fibra de calidad y competitiva. 
Para el director ejecutivo del FINCyT, Alejandro Afuso, al concluir el proyecto se prevé contar con mil 500 alpacas de alta productividad, y el acceso de los criadores a un sistema de registro y seguimiento digitalizado. 
De este modo, los marcadores genéticos que se generen y la identificación por ADN de familias de alpacas en los libros de pedigrí constituirán una línea de base para la construcción del primer mapa genético. 
El FINCyT es cofinanciado por el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) y coordina sus actividades con el Consejo Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica (Concytec). 
De otro lado, se informó que investigadores de la facultad de Medicina Veterinaria de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos (UNMSM), con apoyo de FINCyT, estudia las toxinas Clostrodium Perfringens, causantes de la diarrea bacilar o enterotoxemia que provoca hasta el 70% de mortalidad a las crías de alpacas en el Perú, con el objetivo de desarrollar una vacuna contra esta enfermedad. 
El FINCyT financia con 395 mil 891.50 soles el proyecto, el cual busca encontrar una solución a las graves pérdidas económicas, problemas sociales e interferencia a los programas de mejoramiento genético causadas por ese problema.Temas similares: AgroFórum 2011: Primer Foro Internacional de la Agricultura Peruana Artículo: Elaborarán registro de llamas y alpacas en región Huancavelica Mapa hidrogeologico del peru Primer Foro sobre Biodiversidad Peruana y Biocomercio Exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana crecerían más de 40% este año

----------

